# Abnormal Thyroid



## kumeena (Sep 16, 2009)

Abnormal TFT .Is it 794.5 or 790.6. As per provider blood test was ordered so 790.6. But in the ICD9 book findings abnormal is says "794.5" 

thank you


----------



## heiditipherwell (Sep 17, 2009)

This tends to confuse me as well.  I think it should be 790.6, if they have had abnormal blood work regarding the Thyroid.  If you look in the ICD-9 in volume 1, where the 794 section begins, read the "includes" notes.  I don't believe that by only having abnormal blood work, that is would fall under any of the categories listed under "includes".  This was throwing me off for the liver function tests too.  
Hope that helps you make a decision.  If anyone else has any input it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## kumeena (Sep 17, 2009)

thank you Heidi. Still I can't come to the conclusion. If other coders write any feedback that will help me to  make a decision. I appreciate your help

Thank you once again


----------



## LScottCPC (Sep 22, 2009)

My thoughts are that if it is just abnormal bloodwork that comes back use the 790.6, however, if its say a NM Thryoid test, then I would code the abnormal function test.  Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## kumeena (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you


----------

